# Need help picking out a rail shirt!



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

I have absolutely no show experience, but I love option number 3 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like #3 too but would rather see MORE color not less if the horse you're showing on is Sydney. I like #s 4&5 with a turquoise pad on a chestnut horse. Never been all that big on black on a red horse, don't really know why.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Definitely option three.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I like #3, but turquoise is my go-to color!


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

Number 3 is definitely my favorite. Have you thought about something in a cream or buckskin color? I also have a chestnut/blanketed Appy who is loudly colored and I think that goes well and makes the horse's color the focal point. Just a thought!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Like three but one is good too.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Those are lovely!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm a sucker for turquoise so I would pick #4. 

But I guess I don't see why you can't wear purple with your horse? I think purple looks lovely on her. Just plain white might end up being kinda "blah" because she has so much white dispersed in her coat already. 

I think that would be too much _white-on-white_ in my opinion. I'd stick with a color!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

#3 is on my buy list......but couldn't see it in my size last time I looked....so yeah 3 it is


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I like #3 too but would rather see MORE color not less if the horse you're showing on is Sydney. I like #s 4&5 with a turquoise pad on a chestnut horse. Never been all that big on black on a red horse, don't really know why.


I really like turquoise on her. Most of my stuff is purple, so I found myself gravitating to it when I needed a shirt and pad last year. This is what we looked like last year:










I have lost some more weight so that shirt is now too big, and the pad barely covered my base pad. Since I am getting more serious about the western dressage I would like to invest in a nice shirt and pad, but I guess I didn't realize how much more expensive western show attire was than english. Some of the custom sets I have seen are in the $1500 range!!



gigem88 said:


> I like #3, but turquoise is my go-to color!


I really love turquoise on a chestnut or palomino horse, even though its not the recommended color apparently. 



sonib82 said:


> Number 3 is definitely my favorite. Have you thought about something in a cream or buckskin color? I also have a chestnut/blanketed Appy who is loudly colored and I think that goes well and makes the horse's color the focal point. Just a thought!


Per Hobby Horse, those are the colors that I should go with. However, since I am on a budget I was hoping I could stick with the budget black chaps you can find at tack sales all the time. Not sure if a cream color would look funny with black chaps? Seems like I always see them paired with cream colored chaps. 



beau159 said:


> I'm a sucker for turquoise so I would pick #4.
> 
> But I guess I don't see why you can't wear purple with your horse? I think purple looks lovely on her. Just plain white might end up being kinda "blah" because she has so much white dispersed in her coat already.
> 
> I think that would be too much _white-on-white_ in my opinion. I'd stick with a color!


One of the reasons I hate white is because that she has so much white on her, even when I wash her with a whitening shampoo is is not going to be as white as a white saddle pad. So, it makes her look dirty even if she isn't. When I showed straight dressage I used an off-white pad to off set that. However, seems like in western it is gleaming white or cream color. 



Golden Horse said:


> #3 is on my buy list......but couldn't see it in my size last time I looked....so yeah 3 it is


I am so tickled that I found this seller. I have been "following" Hobby Horse in my size on eBay, but for whatever reason decided to just search "rail shirt" and came across these. They look really nice, I hope the quality is good.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's a link to the Hobby Horse Color Wheel: https://hobbyhorseinc.com/winning-colors/

Turquoise, teal, sage are all pretty neutral too and I like them better than black on a red horse. I would absolutely stay away from white on your horse, it'll make her look dingy because she has a lot of red mixed in with the white. Cream is fine with black, but again, I would look for a pair of maybe chocolate brown chaps because cream and white aren't real flattering to anyone who isn't just about model thin. Plus they show dirt real easy and chaps are not cheap to clean. 

Depending on the shade, purple can be really nice on your horse, but it needs to be more royal purple or blue-y than brown-y or it might dull her color and make her look drab. 

If you go with one of the turquoise shirts you have posted, then I'd stick with black chaps, unless you have dropped enough weight that you're comfortable in the white or cream chaps. Paired with a cream or light sandy color western hat, the light color draws the light up to your face and makes a shorter rider look taller.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I was just looking over the shirts again and if you can afford it, one piece at a time if necessary, then I'd go with Shirt #5, with a pair of grey (silver belly) chaps and a silver belly hat, and turquoise pad. That would be a very classy look and go well with a lot of different colored horses.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Here's a link to the Hobby Horse Color Wheel: https://hobbyhorseinc.com/winning-colors/
> 
> Turquoise, teal, sage are all pretty neutral too and I like them better than black on a red horse. I would absolutely stay away from white on your horse, it'll make her look dingy because she has a lot of red mixed in with the white. Cream is fine with black, but again, I would look for a pair of maybe chocolate brown chaps because cream and white aren't real flattering to anyone who isn't just about model thin. Plus they show dirt real easy and chaps are not cheap to clean.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I will ever be comfortable with white chaps! I don't mind white breeches, but only because I have tall boots to break up the picture. 

I just came across Champ Pants: http://www.windsongwesternshowapparel.com/champ-pants, has anybody used these?

This seller these shirts in purple in my size that I liked:



























And another teal option, now that I am thinking a bit more seriously about it...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've never heard of the Champ Pants but I sure would give them a try. I'd go for the heavier fabric with the full suede seat and all the bling. For those prices you could actually afford a couple different looks for the show ring. I bookmarked the site so I can look at it, I'm expecting to need a new pair of pants/chaps and stuff before next fall.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I've never heard of the Champ Pants but I sure would give them a try. I'd go for the heavier fabric with the full suede seat and all the bling. For those prices you could actually afford a couple different looks for the show ring. I bookmarked the site so I can look at it, I'm expecting to need a new pair of pants/chaps and stuff before next fall.


Yeah, I like that you can get a full seat option. They had a $100 offer going around Facebook a while back, going to see if it is still valid.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been watching the champ pants for ages but the price scares me!


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Because of her loud/busy/unique color pattern (which I think is absolutely gorgeous!), I would stray away from the big, bold prints because you don't want them to clash with your horse. Other than that, I think you could get away with just about any color.


----------



## Cowgirlupyup (Jan 31, 2016)

*I like [IMG]http://s15.postimg.org/lp3c1c0fv/s_l500.jpg[/IMG].*

I like







.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> I've been watching the champ pants for ages but the price scares me!


If you can track down one of their sales on Facebook (they usually post in this group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/199538477323/) then you can get $75 off.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Cowgirlupyup said:


> I like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one a lot too.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

QHDragon said:


> If you can track down one of their sales on Facebook (they usually post in this group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/199538477323/) then you can get $75 off.



I need the Canadian economy to improve, even with $75 off it is still $210, the current rate makes that $291 CAD, + postage + input duties...........

For PANTS.....


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> I need the Canadian economy to improve, even with $75 off it is still $210, the current rate makes that $291 CAD, + postage + input duties...........
> 
> For PANTS.....


Oh yeah, that is kind of rough.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Just found this shirt, and I really like it: https://hobbyhorseinc.com/rider-apparel/tops/womens-jackets-tunics/shalimar-show-tunic

No idea what color chaps I would want though? I have a lot of navy blue stuff for Sydney and like how she looks in it.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I did finally settle on this one:









With black chaps.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice


----------

